# BLACK GLASS EMBOSSED BEER BOTTLES



## UncleBruce (Dec 29, 2020)

Three North American embossed *BLACK* glass beers residing in the collection: 
WITTEMANN-ROST BREWING ST. LOUIS, MO
GEO. W. HOXSIE'S PREMIUM BEER (ALBANY NY)
O'KEEFE & CO.S LAGER BEER TORONTO ONTARIO (CANADA)


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 30, 2020)

Those are great!  I didn't know that O'Keefe's had a black glass beer, I don't think I've seen any Canadian black glass beers before.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 30, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> Those are great!  I didn't know that O'Keefe's had a black glass beer, I don't think I've seen any Canadian black glass beers before.


If you hold the bottles up to strong light the glass is actually a very dark green.  Glad you like them.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 30, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> If you hold the bottles up to strong light the glass is actually a very dark green.  Glad you like them.


Yeah that's what I expected.  You see a lot of slick beers in that colour in Canada but that's the first embossed one I've seen.


----------



## yacorie (Dec 30, 2020)

Those are great


----------



## bottle-bud (Dec 31, 2020)

I don't collect St. Louis beers but I really enjoy looking at them.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 19, 2021)

Beautiful Black Bottles    I Have One But No Writing On It.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 21, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Three North American embossed *BLACK* glass beers residing in the collection:
> WITTEMANN-ROST BREWING ST. LOUIS, MO
> GEO. W. HOXSIE'S PREMIUM BEER (ALBANY NY)
> O'KEEFE & CO.S LAGER BEER TORONTO ONTARIO (CANADA)
> View attachment 216142


Woo-wee damn it boy good bottles


----------



## Mailman1960 (Aug 2, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Three North American embossed *BLACK* glass beers residing in the collection:
> WITTEMANN-ROST BREWING ST. LOUIS, MO
> GEO. W. HOXSIE'S PREMIUM BEER (ALBANY NY)
> O'KEEFE & CO.S LAGER BEER TORONTO ONTARIO (CANADA)
> View attachment 216142


Wow, most excellent ! ! !


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 2, 2021)

Love those!  Wish we have a few like that down here!


----------



## SMJB (Aug 2, 2021)

Uncle Bruce, approximately when were they blown?


----------



## UncleBruce (Aug 2, 2021)

SMJB said:


> Uncle Bruce, approximately when were they blown?


Ranging from the 1870s - 80s.  The glass in these is in reality an olive green. The only way to tell is to hold them up to a very strong light source.  I've heard there are amber BLACK GLASS bottles too.  From the depression era there is decorative glass that looks black, but is beautiful amethyst.


----------

